# gemmy 2010 prop animated pin head



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Life-Size Pinhead

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greet your guests at the door with the lord of darkness from Hellraiser – Pinhead!
Features

Features Pinhead's classic appearance from the Hellraiser movies 
Speaks phrases from the Hellraiser movies 
Turns his head and moves his mouth to the phrases 
Sound and motion activated 
Collapses down for easy storage 
Realistic clothing and accessories 
Lament Configuration box lights up 
Product Available At:

Spencer Gifts Copyright ©2009 Gemmy Industries Corp. - All Rights ReservedTerms and Conditions | Subscribe to our Newsletter
[x] close


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh how i want to have that! I hope it's not cheezy irl.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I so am getting him, i have jason, and micheal , and i was just talking to my sister about how cool it would be to have a talking pin head and wala now i can get one


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oh my. 

I'll have to show the hubby... he's got some of the small model kits from Hellraiser and I'm sure he'd appreciate this.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

*grabbyhands* Oh yes.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow totally cool!


----------



## chasemichaelbristow (Jul 7, 2010)

does anyone have a video of him?


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm gonna buy him this season as well! Looks great and if anything like the jason prop than its a winner!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I want this one as well.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

nice, I like it

I wonder how many props Gemmy will come out with this year.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I just posted official information from Spirit Halloween about the Pinhead animated prop here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/91256-pinhead-animated-prop-new-spirit-halloween.html (it will be an exclusive prop at Spirit Halloween this year)


I am closing this thread so that we do not have duplicate discussions


----------

